# JavaFx für Olympia



## ARadauer (12. Feb 2010)

nice...
JavaFX Platform the Official Rich Client Technology for 2010 Winter Games | JAVA Developer's Journal


----------



## Heady86 (12. Feb 2010)

Hübsch, aber warum liegt Deutschland süd-östlich von Tschechien und der Schweiz ???:L


----------



## ARadauer (12. Feb 2010)

Österreich ist irgendwo bei Ägypten ...


----------



## Atze (12. Feb 2010)

wat?  finds trotzdem korrekt, dass java eingesetzt wird


----------



## zilti (21. Feb 2010)

Mittlerweile gibt's auch ein Results Widget. Das ist auf den Ergebnisseiten etwas versteckt rechts unten zu finden.
Ergebnisse zeigt es allerdings keine, sondern lediglich die nächsten 9 Events in Lokal- oder Vancouver-Zeit (je nach Wahl).


----------



## byte (21. Feb 2010)

Interessant. Das ist die erste wirkliche Seite, die ich kenne, wo JavaFX zum Einsatz kommt.

Aber ganz ehrlich? Es lädt ewig und das Ergebnis reisst einen nicht vom Hocker. Hätte man ebenso mit Javascript machen können, jedoch ohne die lange Ladezeit. Bin immernoch sehr skeptisch ggü. JavaFX, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Genauso überflüssig finde ich übrigens Silverlight und Flash.


----------

